# Amaia Montero, destruida



## Jake el perro (14 Oct 2022)




----------



## Pajirri (14 Oct 2022)

una mujer normal x las mañanas, pasdo +40


----------



## todoayen (14 Oct 2022)

Quien es? Esta?


----------



## Berrón (14 Oct 2022)

Joder, eso ya no es normal, eso es el muro de Adriano


----------



## HARLEY66 (14 Oct 2022)

Que alguien ponga el melafó, que yo no me atrevo


----------



## Pajirri (14 Oct 2022)

estamos acostumbrados a despertanos al lado de xortinas de 19 años..... normal que nos produzca 1 shock..pero si señores... esa cara es normal en una mujer de 40 a 50.


a mamarla !


yo me la follo !


que si..






joder, que no ??? cojedme los doritos.


----------



## OvEr0n (14 Oct 2022)

Pazuzu preña di nvkle0s


----------



## Jake el perro (14 Oct 2022)

Pajirri dijo:


> estamos acostumbrados a despertanos al lado de xortinas de 19 años..... normal que nos produzca 1 shock..pero si señores... esa cara es normal en una mujer de 40 a 50.
> 
> 
> a mamarla !
> ...



Y en una de 70 también, algo le pasa


----------



## Hermenauta (14 Oct 2022)

Juguete roto.
Ejemplo grafico.


----------



## Pajirri (14 Oct 2022)

ahora en serio..es normal, esta mujer, engorda y desinfla... tiene la cara de a ver adelgazado...le esta colgando las pieles. y la demas partes del cuerpo ni te cuento..


----------



## Jake el perro (14 Oct 2022)

Creo que le pasa algo grave. Esta etiquetando a gente como la policia, pedro Sánchez.
Esta subiendo las fotos 2 veces.


----------



## cuartosinascensor (14 Oct 2022)

46 años....ufffff, flipante
Todavía está en edad de ser madre.


----------



## Jake el perro (14 Oct 2022)




----------



## Kill33r (14 Oct 2022)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1227217



He visto mierdas de York shire terrier secas con más vida?


----------



## Kartoffeln (14 Oct 2022)

Qué malo es el alcohol.


----------



## The Hellion (14 Oct 2022)

Pazuzu ha escuchado las preces de su pueblo, pero se ha equivocado de Montero. 

No era esa a la que tenía que preñar.


----------



## biba ecuador (14 Oct 2022)

Con la cara lavá y recién peiná y recién peiná...


----------



## Narwhal (14 Oct 2022)

Parece ser que es un hackeo. La de la foto no es ella. No tiene la espectacular mandíbula de Montero.


----------



## biba ecuador (14 Oct 2022)




----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (14 Oct 2022)

Serán las drogas, no? o el cambio climático o el covid


----------



## Jake el perro (14 Oct 2022)

Narwhal dijo:


> Parece ser que es un hackeo. La de la foto no es ella. No tiene la espectacular mandíbula de Montero.



Pues la ha subido ella a su Instagram


----------



## Wasi (14 Oct 2022)

Probablemente se merezca lo que le pasa


----------



## Marqués de Santillana (14 Oct 2022)

El típico charazo que se ha puesto hasta arriba de alcoholazo, fumeteo, boles de helado frente a la tele, pirulas de psiquiatra y muchos kilómetros de rabo en su juventud.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (14 Oct 2022)

Mick jagger está menos derroido


----------



## AbrilSinFlores (14 Oct 2022)

El guardian de la cripta


----------



## Catalinius (14 Oct 2022)

Malas decisiones, malos consumos y malos cumple años.


----------



## Sigpac (14 Oct 2022)

Quiere ser Amy Winehose, pero ni viva ni muerta le llegará a su nivel.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Oct 2022)

Muere el médico Jesús Candel, 'Spiriman', de cáncer de pulmón


DEP Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk




www.burbuja.info





23 Sep 2022

 a ver normies hijosdeputa. lo que no puede ser que se os tengan que decir las cosas tan sutiles por temor 
a que te CANCELEN y te lo quiten todo en la vida profesila social y publica
o que la gente se deje INTOXICAR con "QUIMIO TERAPIA" o " RADIO TERAPIA" aun sabiendo que es MIERDA que NO CURA solo por "el que diran" la basura normie



*______________________________________________________________________*

*esto decia Spiriman cuando ya sabia que se la habian metido doblada *
*______________________________________________________________________*



segundo exacto



*" ... un paciente con cancer no afronta el cancer ..."

" AFRONTA LA MIERDA QUE NOS METEN EN EL CUERPO" *


mas claro no lo puede decir. pero el NORMIE necesita AUTORIDAD y REPETICION por que no evalua si no que obedece y sigue la masa y la autoridad
SPIRIMA YA OS LO HA DICHO.
( pocas veces vale, sutil vale ... pero coño mas claro agua )

luego se distrae con los temas de la fundacion. y crear puestos de trabajo para profesinales de lo paliativo de la PROPIA QUIMIO mas que del cancer
veis los videos por ver si palmando en directo para sus subscriptores
yo digo que no se muere al final xD​


----------



## River in the street (14 Oct 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Oct 2022)

Sociedad: - Amaia Montero, destruida


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/muere-el-medico-jesus-candel-spiriman-de-cancer-de-pulmon.1839634/page-18 23 Sep 2022 a ver normies hijosdeputa. lo que no puede ser que se os tengan que decir las cosas tan sutiles por temor a que te CANCELEN y te lo quiten todo en la vida...




www.burbuja.info







~Schillinger @pbfcks t.me/Patrick17HenryV9/8047

VIDEO CORTO AQUI PSY OP MILITARES EN INSTAGRAM TIK TOK

Oct 14 at 05:20






LO QUE TE PASA AQUI ES QUE HAS SIDO FOLLADO POR PSY OPS
POR QUE LAS HERIDAS FISICAS SANAN 



















Behind NATO's 'cognitive warfare': 'Battle for your brain' waged by Western militaries - The Grayzone


NATO military researchers are developing "cognitive warfare," to wage a "battle for your brain" in the "human domain," weaponizing science




thegrayzone.com




*Behind NATO’s ‘cognitive warfare’:
 ‘Battle for your brain’ waged by Western militaries*
Ben Norton·October 8, 2021


​


----------



## McLovin (14 Oct 2022)

Ese jeto no es normal. Vale que no es una niña pero en esa foto parece que tiene 60 putos años. Y respecto a su situación psiquiátrica, pues si, algo le debe pasar, ya tuvo comportamientos raros hace tiempo.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (14 Oct 2022)

¿Qué raza de perro es eso?


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (14 Oct 2022)

¿Qué raza de perro es eso?


----------



## Manufacturer (14 Oct 2022)

Goder, yo creo que está más devastada mentalmente que físicamente. Debe estar pasando por una depresión de las gordas.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (14 Oct 2022)

Es una cuenta fake


----------



## treblinca (14 Oct 2022)

Si hubiera ahorrado e invertido en un par de pisos o tres estaría retirada sin ningún problema.


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (14 Oct 2022)

derroicion nivel leyenda


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Oct 2022)

*QUIEN ESTA JODIDO
Y QUIEN NO*
*ES ALGO QUE TE LO DICEN LOS MEDIOS


MATTHEW Bissanti *
[Forwarded from Michael A. Fuchs (Michael A. Fuchs)]
[ Photo ]
Photo: Yes, it's ZELENSKY.
1999 New York, United States. ⚠ 

​








MATTHEW Bissanti


[Forwarded from Michael A. Fuchs (Michael A. Fuchs)] [ Photo ] Photo: Yes, it's ZELENSKY. 1999 New York, United States. ⚠️




anonup.com






seguramente NO sea Zelensky pero es muy lol ​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Oct 2022)

KAYNE WEST | YE
tambien lo han tenido de loco y de juguete roto
hasta que han tenido que "apayarlo" estos otros. y se han tirado a deguello a " CANCELARLO" otra vez.
esta vez pinchado mas en hueso si cabe









ESTÁ PASANDO: Kanye West habla del enorme poder judío en EEUU, es baneado inmediatamente de redes sociales, bancos, medios judíos le condenan


The blackyim knows it! Este negro retrasado, valga la redundancia, no se da cuenta que es una marioneta de los judíos Va a desaparecer




www.burbuja.info






Ayer a la(s) 2:54 AM





*↓*


elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> ELON /Q STORMNARANJAS



0:14 QSR decodes
9:27 p. m. · 13 oct. 2022












​


----------



## Strokeholm (14 Oct 2022)

Ese golpe en su lado izquierdo de la cara... o traspies debido al alcohol o alguien la acaricia de lo lindo


----------



## Alexrc (14 Oct 2022)

Qué le pasa?

Ya son ganas de sacar una foto con esa pinta


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Oct 2022)

EN RESUMEN.

AQUI ENCUMBRAN O DEJAN CAER A QUIEN VAN QUERIENDO ALGUNOS

Y LOS DEJAN TIRADOS UNA VEZ LES SACAN TODO O YA NO INTERESAN MAS

SI FUERA HUNTER BIDEN 






TE LO PONDRIAN COMO UN SIMPATICO HIJO REBELDE QUE COQUETEO CON LAS DROGAS PAR AHAORA ESTA GENIAL 

ESTAN SON LAS PRIMERAS IMAGENES QUE TE SACA GOOGLE DEL HIJO DEL PRESIDENTE SENIL PEDERASTAS DE LOS USA

UN TIO MADURO TRAJEADO 

CON EL PELO ALOPECICO BIENA ARREGLADO CON UN PEINADO FORMAL Y BARBA ARREGLADA.

NO UN PUTO YONKO DE CRACK PUTERO DERROIDO 







​


----------



## rory (14 Oct 2022)

Ya pertenece a pazusku, ni miréis atrás


----------



## Murnau (14 Oct 2022)

Menudo esperpento, antes, ahora, y siempre.


----------



## Abrojo (14 Oct 2022)

Necesita a un negro mandingo en su vida


----------



## LetalFantasy (14 Oct 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Es una cuenta fake
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1227271



No es fake, es su cuenta verificada oficial del Instragram. 









Amaia montero (@amaiamonterooficial) • Instagram photos and videos


321K Followers, 394 Following, 587 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Amaia montero (@amaiamonterooficial)




www.instagram.com


----------



## elena francis (14 Oct 2022)

Aquí dan la noticia por buena. Ya está en otros medios.









Amaia Montero sorprende con su imagen en las redes sociales


La cantante irundarra ha publicado una fotografía en la que aparece con el rostro envejecido y un enigmático mensaje




www.diariovasco.com


----------



## fluffy (14 Oct 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Ese jeto no es normal. Vale que no es una niña pero en esa foto parece que tiene 60 putos años. Y respecto a su situación psiquiátrica, pues si, algo le debe pasar, ya tuvo comportamientos raros hace tiempo.



La cara es el espejo del alma.


----------



## LetalFantasy (14 Oct 2022)

Es yonki y alcohólica, está jodidísima de lo suyo.


----------



## Yomimo (14 Oct 2022)

Esta lleva 30 años alcoholizada.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (14 Oct 2022)

*
COMO ROBA BALONES EL MUROOOO POR DIOSSS SANTO*


----------



## Murray's (14 Oct 2022)

Esta hace que rebasó el muro


----------



## Magufillo (14 Oct 2022)

Necesita los consejos de Freud para remitir el paroxismo. Necesita una buena embestida de mañaco de 20 años. Se le quita todo.


----------



## Gorrino (14 Oct 2022)

Warra, no ha dado fruto y se han invertido recursos en ella.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (14 Oct 2022)

Pajirri dijo:


> una mujer normal x las mañanas, pasdo +40



Mi madre tiene 60 largos y aunque arrugada no tiene esa cara de muerta viviente ni por la mañana ni por la tarde.


----------



## Uncle_Jimmy (14 Oct 2022)

Está casi en su punto...


----------



## Gorrino (14 Oct 2022)

Yo soy de la edad de esa tía no estoy tan derroido. Eso es por el abuso de alcohol y drogas y malas costumbres en general.


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (14 Oct 2022)

Pajirri dijo:


> estamos acostumbrados a despertanos al lado de xortinas de 19 años..... normal que nos produzca 1 shock..pero si señores... esa cara es normal en una mujer de 40 a 50.
> 
> 
> a mamarla !
> ...



NO TIENES DE GÜEBOS DE HACERLO...¡¡¡SIN VOMITAR!!!
Si lo demuestras, adecuadamente, te pago el cubata-


----------



## Gorrino (14 Oct 2022)

Strokeholm dijo:


> Ese golpe en su lado izquierdo de la cara... o traspies debido al alcohol o alguien la acaricia de lo lindo



Warra borracha drogadicta de mal vivir.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (14 Oct 2022)

Otro adutescente que se da cuenta de que a sus 46 años no ha evolucionado y sigue con la vida que tenía a los 20 años. Cero hijos a sus 46 años y sin pareja, eso es lo que se llama FRACASO VITAL.

Carne de psiquiatras y de horizontes de vida no mas allá de los 65 años.


----------



## Turbocalbo (14 Oct 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Oct 2022)

NO TEMAIS QUE LA VACUNA

HARA LIMPIA ENTRE TODOS LOS QUE ESTEIS VACUNADOS

Y ASI NO TENDREMOS QUE VER VUESTRO OCASO VITAL ENTRANDO EN LOS 40
​


----------



## tovarovsky (14 Oct 2022)

River in the street dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1227258
> Ver archivo adjunto 1227259



Cagon sandios!!! BELLEzones!!


----------



## AmericanSamoa (14 Oct 2022)

La apoyo.

Sus ex compañeros son unos hijos de puta. Sin conocer qué les pasó, seguir con el grupo poniendo a otra a cantar (que, al final, es la imagen del grupo, la voz, el motivo por el que escuchas un grupo) es de ser bien hijo de puta.

La otra llega y se sube al carro de una empresa que levantó Amaia. Lo razonable es que hubiesen creado un grupo nuevo con otro nombre, y todo habría sido diferente. Pero quisieron seguir viviendo de un trabajo que Amaia ayudó enormemente a crear.

Porque, además, ¿quién se lleva el dinero de lo que generan los discos anteriores? ¿La nueva pone el cazo, se lo lleva Amaia o esta tiene que repartirlo con la nueva?

Encima, Amaia tiene que aguantar que la nueva le imite y se meta en el bolsillo a los admiradores del grupo.

En términos profesionales y artísticos fue muy humillante lo que le hicieron. Es normal que no lo haya superado.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (14 Oct 2022)

Si uno ha dormido bien se puede levantar algo somnoliento, pero nada más. La cara bien, la piel bien, la mente bien. Es un mito eso de que uno se levanta con cara de anciano derroido por las mañanas. Este jerolo de la amiga es propio de llevar al menos 7 años maldurmiendo 2 o 3h por noche debido a problemas psicológicos. Alguien que tiene un sueño de gran calidat no se levanta con mala cara, más bien diría que al contrario, está mejor por la mañana.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (14 Oct 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> La apoyo.
> 
> Sus ex compañeros son unos hijos de puta. Sin conocer qué les pasó, seguir con el grupo poniendo a otra a cantar (que, al final, es la imagen del grupo, la voz, el motivo por el que escuchas un grupo) es de ser bien hijo de puta.
> 
> ...



Es evidente que el éxito del grupo no era causa de la fulana esta puesto que el grupo ha seguido funcionando sin ella. Si se marcha el batería también hay que cambiarle el nombre al grupo? Pues es exactamente lo mismo. O sea que según tú ella se levanta un día y se siente diva para dejar tirado a su grupo y el grupo se tiene que disolver en solidaridad con ella?


----------



## César Borgia (14 Oct 2022)




----------



## Remero premium (14 Oct 2022)

Esta gente le suele dar mucho a la droga, antes de subir al escenario y eso pasa factura


----------



## das kind (14 Oct 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> La apoyo.
> 
> Sus ex compañeros son unos hijos de puta. Sin conocer qué les pasó, seguir con el grupo poniendo a otra a cantar (que, al final, es la imagen del grupo, la voz, el motivo por el que escuchas un grupo) es de ser bien hijo de puta.
> 
> ...



Fue ella la que se quiso ir del grupo y hacer carrera por su cuenta. Es MUY diva (y muy tonta), se lo aseguro. Absolutamente insoportable.


----------



## Dolores Fuertes (14 Oct 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Otro adutescente que se da cuenta de que a sus 46 años no ha evolucionado y sigue con la vida que tenía a los 20 años. Cero hijos a sus 46 años y sin pareja, eso es lo que se llama FRACASO VITAL.
> 
> Carne de psiquiatras y de horizontes de vida no mas allá de los 65 años.



Ningún forocochero llamaría fracaso vital a vender los discos que pone siempre el Mercadona.


----------



## Forrajes (14 Oct 2022)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1227217



Le han cagado el alma a esta perraputa euskogudari...Gora Eta militarra y gora los perros que aplauden a las 8


----------



## César Borgia (14 Oct 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> La apoyo.
> 
> Sus ex compañeros son unos hijos de puta. Sin conocer qué les pasó, seguir con el grupo poniendo a otra a cantar (que, al final, es la imagen del grupo, la voz, el motivo por el que escuchas un grupo) es de ser bien hijo de puta.
> 
> ...



Vicky Larraz no está de acuerdo........


----------



## bullish consensus (14 Oct 2022)

Se la ve bien de la cabeza


----------



## Switch_46 (14 Oct 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> La apoyo.
> 
> Sus ex compañeros son unos hijos de puta. Sin conocer qué les pasó, seguir con el grupo poniendo a otra a cantar (que, al final, es la imagen del grupo, la voz, el motivo por el que escuchas un grupo) es de ser bien hijo de puta.
> 
> ...



En ningún momento a ella le dijeron que se largase. Fue ella solita quien tomó la decisión de hacerse solista. De bastidores para dentro desconozco toda la historia, pero del telón hacia adelante, es ella la que los abandonó y es obvio que el grupo se tiene que buscar las habichuelas. Que luego su decisión no haya salido como quería es otro tema, pero que se buscó ella sola su ruina seguro. Y por lógica no va a volver con el rabo entre las piernas donde el grupo a pedir que la readmitan, porque el grupo ya pasó página con ella, y para mejor todo hay que decirlo.


----------



## ApartapeloS (14 Oct 2022)

Hay alguna que no esté de la pvta cabeza??


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Oct 2022)

y eso que la pasó al blanco y negro ...
en color debe ser para flipar


----------



## Dolores Fuertes (14 Oct 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Sus ex compañeros son unos hijos de puta. Sin conocer qué les pasó, seguir con el grupo poniendo a otra a cantar (que, al final, es la imagen del grupo, la voz, el motivo por el que escuchas un grupo) es de ser bien hijo de puta.
> .



Fue la demostración del "aquí no hay nadie imprescindible". Ni idra de qué hubo, pero esas cosas tan gordas no se hacen sin un motivo de fondo.


----------



## octopodiforme (14 Oct 2022)

Dinero que se ahorra el departamento de maquillaje para una nueva película de _The Mummy_.


----------



## entelequia (14 Oct 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Que alguien ponga el melafo, que yo no me atrevo



Melafo


----------



## IVNP71 (14 Oct 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Mick jagger está menos derroido



Jajajajaja! Mick Jagger dices jajajajaja!
Pues Mick Jagger le da a todos estos y a estas mil vueltas a su edad encima de los escenarios.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Vorsicht (14 Oct 2022)

Pajirri dijo:


> ahora en serio..es normal, esta mujer, engorda y desinfla... tiene la cara de a ver adelgazado...le esta colgando las pieles. y la demas partes del cuerpo ni te cuento..



@Profesor.Poopsnagle qué hacemos con este pollo? Aunque en este foro las colas de este tipo suelen ser habituales.
Ya no se sabe quién es quien!


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (14 Oct 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> @Profesor.Poopsnagle qué hacemos con este pollo? Aunque en este foro las colas de este tipo suelen ser habituales.
> Ya no se sabe quién es quien!



Que tal por ZURIQUE?


----------



## Vorsicht (14 Oct 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Que tal por ZURIQUE?



Y?


----------



## IVNP71 (14 Oct 2022)

Jajajajaja! Con el que dijo que Mick Jagger está menos derroido jajajajaja! No paro de reírme joder jajajajaja! Que crack!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## BAL (14 Oct 2022)

Salud menttttalll Lisa necesita pastillas rosasss


----------



## thefuckingfury (14 Oct 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Jajajajaja! Con el que dijo que Mick Jagger está menos derroido jajajajaja! No paro de reírme joder jajajajaja! Que crack!
> Pozdrawiam.



Yo no sé si está peor Mick Jagger o el guitarrista. Dan un poco de vergüenza ajena los abuelos esos


----------



## Dr Zar (14 Oct 2022)

Alcohol drogas y pastillas psiquiátricas es una muy mala combinación.


----------



## Bobesponjista (14 Oct 2022)

Es bastante deprimente


----------



## MAESE PELMA (14 Oct 2022)

Pajirri dijo:


> estamos acostumbrados a despertanos al lado de xortinas de 19 años..... normal que nos produzca 1 shock..pero si señores... esa cara es normal en una mujer de 40 a 50.
> 
> 
> a mamarla !
> ...



vale, tú fóllatela que nosotros os miramos


----------



## Annunakis (14 Oct 2022)

Menuda puta borrachuza. Me he metido en su Instagram y tiene un hijo pequeño, pobre chaval.


----------



## guanoincoming (14 Oct 2022)

Que yo esté así cerca de los 50 tacos.... Va a ser verdad que el hombre es como el vino y las mujeres como un puto cubito de hielo en el desierto.


----------



## Dr Zar (14 Oct 2022)

No entiendo que gente a la que la vida le ha dado todo o casi todo, acabe así.Tiene que ser gente muy poco madura y con muy poco equilibrio mental y emocional.


----------



## No al NOM (14 Oct 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> Muere el médico Jesús Candel, 'Spiriman', de cáncer de pulmón
> 
> 
> DEP Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk
> ...



Este tema es muy complejo,, da para un hilo grande, porque no lo abres?


----------



## Padre_Karras (14 Oct 2022)

Eso les pasa a todas cuando descubren que la biología no es un constructo social.


----------



## IVNP71 (14 Oct 2022)

Amaia Montero, muy tocada, tras el trato recibido en un hotel: "como una caca"


A juzgar por los últimos audios de la cantante emitidos por televisión no parece que esté atravesando uno de sus mejores momentos anímicos. Sobre todo por ser un lugar tan especial para ella




www-esdiario-com.cdn.ampproject.org




Pozdrawiam.


----------



## ahondador (14 Oct 2022)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1227217




Deberia juzgarse a los fabricantes de maquillaje por participacion necesaria en una gigantesca estafa que hace que millones de hombres caigan en garras de mugeras a las que sin pintar, se mantendrían alejados varios kilómetros


----------



## Lma0Zedong (14 Oct 2022)

¿A cuánta velocidad se chocó contra el muro?


----------



## rory (14 Oct 2022)

Espero que encuentre su camino. Dios podría ayudarla.


----------



## carlosjpc (14 Oct 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Joder, eso ya no es normal, eso es el muro de Adriano



ni trump se atrevió a tanto


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Oct 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Este tema es muy complejo,, da para un hilo grande, porque no lo abres?



Por que luego no le interes a naiden

por eso sacan las agendas con "noticias" fake con cebos y disparadores emocinales que enganchen la mente NORMIE xD

ZA MORIO NOZEQUIEn
MIRA LO QUE LE PAZO A PITITIN CUANDO FUE A hAZE NOZQUE PUM ! xD ===> ( y ahi va inserta el intento de condicionamiento psicologico)


si no cuela


----------



## elCañonero (14 Oct 2022)

Padre_Karras dijo:


> Eso les pasa a todas cuando descubren que la biología no es un constructo social.



BOOOOM


----------



## Mortadelo11 (14 Oct 2022)

Pero esta no apoyaba a no se qué banda armada...
A lo mejor es que la han visitado fantasmas de...


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (14 Oct 2022)

Pajirri dijo:


> una mujer normal x las mañanas, pasdo +40



Y alcohólica. Porque esa cara hinchada es de borracha.


----------



## bullish consensus (14 Oct 2022)

Receta del bohemian derroyed pelambruska premium cocktail. ( Poché edition)

Coge una chortina.
Dale fama.
Dale dineros.
Dale planchabragas.
No deje lejos botellas de Gin Tonic, mota y perico y benzos.

Agítese bien todo y esperar año y medio.


----------



## InKilinaTor (14 Oct 2022)

Joer, aquí laayoria nada más que habeis visto recién levantada a vuestra madre o que?

Una tía normal y corriente sin arreglar.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (14 Oct 2022)

*DERROYICIÓN EN VENA*


----------



## Scardanelli (14 Oct 2022)

Eso no es el muro. Eso es depresión, alcohol y _dronjas_, sin orden especial...


----------



## Palimpsesto. (14 Oct 2022)

Me importa una puta mierda.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Oct 2022)

AMAI MONTERO HA SIDO UNA DE LAS CARAS DE SISTEMA MATRIX OFICIALISTA

LO QUE LE PASE AMAIA MONTERO LE PASA A LOS NORMIES​


----------



## ueee3 (14 Oct 2022)

¿Por qué sube esa foto?


----------



## ueee3 (14 Oct 2022)

Joder.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Oct 2022)

AMAIA MONTERO OREJA DE VAN GOGH
SEGUNDO EXACTO


----------



## jorobachov (14 Oct 2022)

Dios siempre ha dado mocos a quien no tiene nariz.


----------



## El Pionero (14 Oct 2022)

Si ya la lío un a vez en una entrega de premios



Creo que salieron ganando con la nueva cantante.


----------



## thefuckingfury (14 Oct 2022)

guanoincoming dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1227339
> 
> Que yo esté así cerca de los 50 tacos.... Va a ser verdad que el hombre es como el vino y las mujeres como un puto cubito de hielo en el desierto.



Las mujeres, como el vino. Cuantas más, menos atino


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Oct 2022)

_DOCTOR PAPAYA INTENSIFIES





_​


----------



## thefuckingfury (14 Oct 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Si ya la lío un a vez en una entrega de premios



Humildad ante todo eligiendo el título del álbum.


----------



## El sepulturero2 (14 Oct 2022)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1227217



Eso es lo normal cuando se desenganchan los tirantes subcutáneos.
Parece que le gusta más así


----------



## El sepulturero2 (14 Oct 2022)

Sigpac dijo:


> Quiere ser Amy Winehose, pero ni viva ni muerta le llegará a su nivel.



Winehouse atontado


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Oct 2022)

_DOCTOR PAPAYA INTENSIFIES









_​


----------



## pulgarcitoo (14 Oct 2022)

esta borracha siempre


----------



## poppom (14 Oct 2022)

podría ser forera


----------



## ApartapeloS (14 Oct 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> vale, tú fóllatela que nosotros os miramos



Pero sin zurrarnos la sardina


----------



## Lammero (14 Oct 2022)

Es peor que la Amy Whine-hose

oy vey


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Oct 2022)

MUÑECA DE TRAPO

ME ABRAZARIA AL DIABLO SIN DUDAR



MIS OJOS SON 2 CRUCES NEGRAS 
no tengo miedo al fuego eterno








muñeca de trapo​


----------



## eltonelero (14 Oct 2022)

guanoincoming dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1227339
> 
> Que yo esté así cerca de los 50 tacos.... Va a ser verdad que el hombre es como el vino y las mujeres como un puto cubito de hielo en el desierto.



Si un hombre se cuida bien a nivel de cuerpo y mantiene algo de pelo, puede disfrutar de atractivo hasta casi los 60s (dentro de cierto rango claro)
Una mujer, salvo pibones que se cuidan al mm) desde los 30s van cuesta abajo y sin frenos


----------



## Dolores Fuertes (14 Oct 2022)

guanoincoming dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1227339
> 
> Que yo esté así cerca de los 50 tacos.... Va a ser verdad que el hombre es como el vino y las mujeres como un puto cubito de hielo en el desierto.



Si, cuando echan barriga y calva concretamente el que se utiliza para fabricar vinagre. Pocos llegan como George Clooney.


----------



## ApartapeloS (14 Oct 2022)

Esta tía es vasca??


----------



## Urquiza (14 Oct 2022)

Entre Los Girasoles y la Oreja, se ve que hoy Van Gogh no tiene su día.


----------



## ApartapeloS (14 Oct 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Oct 2022)

PARTE DE GUERRA DEL DIA


----------



## etsai (14 Oct 2022)

Narwhal dijo:


> Parece ser que es un hackeo. La de la foto no es ella. No tiene la espectacular mandíbula de Montero.



"Es un hackeo" es el nuevo "ha sido un error informático".


----------



## The Sentry (14 Oct 2022)

Es una Nekane etarra. Ya de joven hacia improbos esfuerzos para no parecer una derroyida con 20 años. Pero el muro es indiscriminado y mortal, y el Nekanismo ilustrado no hace más que aumentar la velocidad a la que te comes el muro.


----------



## No al NOM (14 Oct 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> MUÑECA DE TRAPO
> 
> ME ABRAZARIA AL DIABLO SIN DUDAR
> 
> ...



Confirmado que Amaia fue preñada en alma y cuerpo a pelo por Pazuzu


----------



## Furymundo (14 Oct 2022)

Jake el perro dijo:


>


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Oct 2022)

_AMAYA MONTERO LODV
DOCTOR PAPAYA INTENSIFIES. JUGUETES DE LA INDUSTRIA MUSICAL MASONA 






_​


----------



## Supremacía (14 Oct 2022)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Joer, aquí laayoria nada más que habeis visto recién levantada a vuestra madre o que?
> 
> Una tía normal y corriente sin arreglar.



La mía tiene 63 años y nunca la he visto así recién levantada. Es más, hay gente que ha llegado a creer que yo, que tengo 35, soy su esposo, no su hijo, cuando nos ven juntos. 

Amaia no está recién levantada, sino muerta en vida.


----------



## jkaza (14 Oct 2022)

Tiene peor cara que Spiriman.

De momento le ha superado en tendencias.


----------



## Demi Grante (14 Oct 2022)

Hay gente que necesita llamar la atención en momentos de derroición. Es cosa de cada uno intentar ayudar, pero creo que quien no quiera ayudar lo mejor que puede hacer es hacer como que no ha visto nada.


----------



## Supremacía (14 Oct 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> nueva cantante



Nueva, dice. Si ya tiene más años en el grupo de lo que duró Amaia. Y es de llamar la atención que una de sus canciones más icónicas, _Jueves, _la grabaron después de que se fue Amaia.


----------



## LuismarpIe (14 Oct 2022)

A ver, hay que entenderla.

Tiene que ser muy jodido dar el pelotazo padre a los 22 y de la noche a la mañana pasar de estar estudiando tu carrerita en la uni a dar conciertos de 50.000 personas. Es muy muy difícil no volverse gilipollas. Y si ya te separas de tu grupo porque eres lo puto más y te rodeas de gente que te dice siempre que todo lo haces de puta madre, es imposible mantener la cordura. Que ahora se nos olvida, pero estos chavales vendieron a la altura de mecano o hombres G. Su primer disco, Dile al Sol, hizo un millonazo de copias. Casi nadie al aparato.

Pero la vida es muy puta y siendo así de sobrada no vas a encontrar a nadie que te aguante si no es por pasta, con lo que al final estás sola, te pones chata, sales constantemente, el factor pasta no es un problema así que adquieres vicios caros, te quitas de esos vicios caros en clínicas aún más caras, vuelves, sacas un disco, todo dios te dice que es la ostia pero vendes cuatro copias...

Lo raro es no acabar mal o muy mal.

Los otros cuatro nabos de la oreja han salvado porque estaban detrás, y siempre han sido más conscientes de lo que eran, pero esta subnormal les obligó a llamar a su último disco "guapa", en referencia a sí misma, y el recopilatorio con directos "más guapa". Tócate los cojones.


----------



## weyler (14 Oct 2022)

mi hipótesis es que debe estar deprimida, le comerian la oreja cuando era la cantante de la oreja de van goh de que en solitario triunfaria y tal y cual y el resultado todos los sabemos, se pego contra el muro tanto ella como la carrera en solitario y debe maldecir el dia en que abandono el mejor grupo de la historia del universo


----------



## Supremacía (14 Oct 2022)

thefuckingfury dijo:


> Humildad ante todo eligiendo el título del álbum.



Fue lo mismo que hizo Enrique Iglesias con su primer álbum:


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Oct 2022)

_​
persecution​642​870​145​








Gematria value of la oreja de van gogh is 1579 - Page 1 - English, Hebrew and Simple Gematria Calculator Values


Value of la oreja de van gogh in Gematria is 1579, Online Gematria Calculator with same phrases values search and words. English Gematria, Hebrew Gematria and Jewish Gematria and Numerology




www.gematrix.org


----------



## jkaza (14 Oct 2022)




----------



## Mundocruel (14 Oct 2022)

Los pactos con el Diablo pasan factura


----------



## LuismarpIe (14 Oct 2022)

thefuckingfury dijo:


> Humildad ante todo eligiendo el título del álbum.



Ese album lo llamó "Amaia Montero" y el siguiente "Amaia Montero 2". 

Hola!! mirarme todos!!


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Oct 2022)

_



hate filled writer mary magdalene​1976​1764​294​






Gematria value of la oreja de van gogh amaia montero is 1976 - Page 1 - English, Hebrew and Simple Gematria Calculator Values


Value of la oreja de van gogh amaia montero in Gematria is 1976, Online Gematria Calculator with same phrases values search and words. English Gematria, Hebrew Gematria and Jewish Gematria and Numerology




www.gematrix.org


----------



## thefuckingfury (14 Oct 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> Fue lo mismo que hizo Enrique Iglesias con su primer álbum:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1227423



Gran cantante, mejor persona


----------



## Rodal (14 Oct 2022)

Ahora toca decir que es una mujer muy valiente por atreverse a publicar una foto asi, de mujer normal. Que es una adelantada o que es una pionera en nose que.... En mi humilde opinión, solo parece una trastornada.


----------



## Supremacía (14 Oct 2022)

Comparemos:


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (14 Oct 2022)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Joer, aquí laayoria nada más que habeis visto recién levantada a vuestra madre o que?
> 
> Una tía normal y corriente sin arreglar.



¿Tu madre es también borracha?


----------



## thefuckingfury (14 Oct 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Ese album lo llamó "Amaia Montero" y el siguiente "Amaia Montero 2".
> 
> Hola!! mirarme todos!!



Pues eso ya huele a cosa de los productores...


----------



## McNulty (14 Oct 2022)

Que horror.

Además tiene caraglobo de genética + botox a pelito + toneladas de maquillaje destruyeporos = DERROICIÓN ABSOLUTA Y SIN SOLUCIÓN. No hay cirujano que arregle eso.


----------



## LuismarpIe (14 Oct 2022)

thefuckingfury dijo:


> Pues eso ya huele a cosa de los productores...



lo del disco de la oreja que se acabó llamando "guapa" me consta que fue por sus santos ovarios. Y en solitario esa tía ha pasado bastante de sus productores, por eso hay algunas canciones en sus discos que dan bastante repeluco.


----------



## El_Dioni (14 Oct 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1227424



porque los dos tienen 46 años?


----------



## Supremacía (14 Oct 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> A ver, hay que entenderla.
> 
> Tiene que ser muy jodido dar el pelotazo padre a los 22 y de la noche a la mañana pasar de estar estudiando tu carrerita en la uni a dar conciertos de 50.000 personas. Es muy muy difícil no volverse gilipollas. Y si ya te separas de tu grupo porque eres lo puto más y te rodeas de gente que te dice siempre que todo lo haces de puta madre, es imposible mantener la cordura. Que ahora se nos olvida, pero estos chavales vendieron a la altura de mecano o hombres G. Su primer disco, Dile al Sol, hizo un millonazo de copias. Casi nadie al aparato.
> 
> ...



Sin olvidar que en este álbum se apropió de casi toda la portada:


Los otros cuatro apenas se ven.


----------



## Xinforio (14 Oct 2022)

No he visto a nadie que al menos haya pensado en la posibilidad de que sea un filtro. Al igual que los hay para parecer más joven, más guapa, más maquillada....los hay para parecer más vieja y más derroida.

Quizá lo haga porque al haberse dado contra el muro hace ya tiempo, el que millones de putucas inunden instagram de fotos con filtro haciéndola a ella seguir con sus problemas de estima (porque desde siempre los ha tenido a tenor de ese carácter de "diva" sumado a sus problemas endocrinos que supongo desencadenaron esa máscara) y teniendo que seguir la corriente poniendose filtros también....pero cuando la ven al natural y ven la realidad ponen cara de asco. Así que mi teoría es que viendo la corriente "antifiltros" que se está empezando a mover, quiere subirse al carro y así mata dos pájaros de un tiro, se da algo de autobombo y publicidad y además se quita de encima un lastre que tiene ella misma en su cabecita que no le deja dormir.


----------



## Drobed Yug (14 Oct 2022)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1227217



100% vacuna koronamótica


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Oct 2022)

LLAMANDO AL DOCTOR PAPAYA 33 ORIGNAL
LLAMANDO AL DOCTOR PAPAYA 33 ORIGNAL
LLAMANDO AL DOCTOR PAPAYA 33 ORIGNAL

APAREZCA EN TUITER Y CUENTENOS LOS ENTRESIJOS DE LA INDUSTIRA MUSICAL Y LAS MASONADAS EN ESPAÑA
​


----------



## egolatra (14 Oct 2022)

Drobed Yug dijo:


> 100% vacuna koronamótica



Así es, la ponzoña envejece.


----------



## Aurkitu (14 Oct 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Qué malo es el alcohol.



Iba a decir que tenía cara de alcohólica.


----------



## Minsky Moment (14 Oct 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Joder, eso ya no es normal, eso es el muro de Adriano



Qué va. El muro de Adriano es una vallita de m.:







Eso es Sacsayhuamán:


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Oct 2022)

_HACEN FALTA MAS VACUNAS

VACUNAR VACUNAR Y VACUNAR

en el foro veo muchos que os habeis escabullido .. y nop..mal... vosotros sois de vacuna

serror. tendrais que haberos vacunado. no podemos esperasr tanto por vosotros_​


----------



## Berrón (14 Oct 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Qué va. El muro de Adriano es una vallita de m.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero es largo. 
Aunque en el caso de ese alma en pena hubiera sido más correcto decir el muro de las lamentaciones. Esa derroición no es normal.


----------



## jkaza (14 Oct 2022)

El_Dioni dijo:


> porque los dos tienen 46 años?



Yo tengo la misma edad y estoy mejor cuidado que ellos, mi secreto son los Doritos y no madrugar


----------



## LuismarpIe (14 Oct 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Pero es largo.
> Aunque en el caso de ese alma en pena hubiera sido más correcto decir el muro de las lamentaciones. Esa derroición no es normal.



yo creo que lo del muro va más por esto:


----------



## PiO13 (14 Oct 2022)

Que lastima de mujer. La voz mas iconica del 2000 y echa totalmente mierda por la droga que los ñarigudos quieren legalizar para que acaben todos los blancos igual de hechos mierda que lo esta ella

Cualquier dia aparece muerta en una bañera


----------



## No al NOM (14 Oct 2022)

PiO13 dijo:


> Que lastima de mujer. La voz mas iconica del 2000 y echa totalmente mierda por la droga que los ñarigudos quieren legalizar para que acaben todos los blancos igual de hechos mierda que lo esta ella
> 
> Cualquier dia aparece muerta en una bañera



Qué droga quieren legalizar?


----------



## Berrón (14 Oct 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> yo creo que lo del muro va más por esto:



Más vale, no vayamos a joder patrimonio histórico con la cara-pasa.


----------



## M4rk (14 Oct 2022)

Eso es porque no se ha puesto la cuarta dosis todavía. En cuanto lo haga, se recuperará.


----------



## El sepulturero2 (14 Oct 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> Comparemos:



Amaya Montero esta jodida, esta canta igual.


----------



## unaburbu (14 Oct 2022)

Y los gatos?


----------



## LuismarpIe (14 Oct 2022)

unaburbu dijo:


> Y los gatos?



Una vez que se fue tres días de fiesta se los llevó su madre a casa y hasta hoy.


----------



## Adelaido (14 Oct 2022)

45 años debería ser la edad límite en los hombres, y 35 en las mujeres. 

De ahí en adelante solo se siembra corrupción corporal y maldad de espíritu.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Oct 2022)

contra programcion en La 2

​


----------



## Adelaido (14 Oct 2022)

Cuanto más viejo te haces más malo te vuelves. Porque estás más en contacto con el mundo. 

Por eso benditos sean los jóvenes, y aquellos que murieron en la flor de la vida, porque no conocieron maldad, ni sus cuerpos cosecharon corrupción.


----------



## Malvender (14 Oct 2022)

Yo no me atrevo a decir ni mú, por si acaso esta tarde-noche nos anuncian que se ha suicidado y después me remuerde la conciencia .

Está muy mal la pobre. Esperemos que tenga amigos que le echen una mano


----------



## noseyo (14 Oct 2022)

Estre está y María leon me dejaron sin harina la cocina


----------



## LuismarpIe (14 Oct 2022)

Malvender dijo:


> Yo no me atrevo a decir ni mú, por si acaso esta tarde-noche nos anuncian que se ha suicidado y después me remuerde la conciencia .
> 
> Está muy mal la pobre. *Esperemos que tenga amigos que le echen una mano*



Tiene pinta de haberse preocupado durante años de rodearse de gente que valga la pena, que le digan lo que realmente piensan aunque le moleste.


----------



## Soundblaster (14 Oct 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Qué malo es el alcohol.



si fuera solo alcohol...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Oct 2022)

historias del dia


AMAYA MUÑECA DE TRAPO 
que fue usada y tirada como una perra cuando ya no era controlable por la industria musical masona. paras ser sustituida por otra muñequita de recambio mas joven y de ojos claros

+ 

SAN SPIRIMAN 
QUE MURIO EN MARTIRIO DE LA CIENCIA OFICIAL POR SEGUIR EL OFICIALISMO MEDICO HAST LAS ULTIMAS CONSECUENCIAS AUN SABIENDO QUE LE MATARIA


----------



## PhilippBatz (14 Oct 2022)

PiO13 dijo:


> Que lastima de mujer. La voz mas iconica del 2000 y echa totalmente mierda por la droga que los ñarigudos quieren legalizar para que acaben todos los blancos igual de hechos mierda que lo esta ella
> 
> Cualquier dia aparece muerta en una bañera



Te refieres al alcohol? Hace mucho que es legal.


----------



## tHE dOG (14 Oct 2022)

JOJOJO la diferencia entre la foto del avatar y la realidad jajajajajaj


----------



## Soundblaster (14 Oct 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> La apoyo.
> 
> Sus ex compañeros son unos hijos de puta. Sin conocer qué les pasó, seguir con el grupo poniendo a otra a cantar (que, al final, es la imagen del grupo, la voz, el motivo por el que escuchas un grupo) es de ser bien hijo de puta.
> 
> ...




Discrepo intensamente, en este caso el grupo eran los 3 musicos no vocalistas, los arreglos, los sonidos, el estilo.

el grupo ya estaba conformado antes de pillarla a ella de vocalista y sigue sonando igual con otra vocalista.

llorón.


----------



## Supremacía (14 Oct 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> ese alma



Esa alma.


----------



## Berrón (14 Oct 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> Esa alma.



El indefinido una generalmente también toma la forma _un_ en estos casos: un aula, un hada, un asa, un hacha. Pero no es incorrecto, aunque no sea frecuente, usar _una:_ una hacha, una águila, una alma…








Si fallas este test nos partes el alma... ¿o la alma?


Antes de un sustantivo con a tónica, va el .




verne.elpais.com


----------



## SolyCalma (14 Oct 2022)

Amaya Ron Montero.


----------



## socrates99 (14 Oct 2022)

Por Mordor!!!


----------



## Supremacía (14 Oct 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> El indefinido una generalmente también toma la forma _un_ en estos casos: un aula, un hada, un asa, un hacha. Pero no es incorrecto, aunque no sea frecuente, usar _una:_ una hacha, una águila, una alma…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo sé a la perfección, pero eso solo aplica con los artículos indefinidos, no con los pronombres demostrativos; de tal forma, aunque se puede decir _un alma _o _una alma, _no se puede decir _ese alma, _ni _este alma, _porque, aun con sus excepciones, _alma _sigue siendo un sustantivo femenino.


----------



## perrosno (14 Oct 2022)

Ay dio mio!!!!!


----------



## Malvender (14 Oct 2022)

M4rk dijo:


> Eso es porque no se ha puesto la cuarta dosis todavía. En cuanto lo haga, se recuperará.



Más bien todo apunta a que se ha puesto la quinta


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Oct 2022)

_recemos tambien por Santo Spiriman de Los Tratamientos Duros pero Demostrados por la Evidencia_

_No dediqueis todas vuestras oraciones a la Muñeca de Trapo _

son 2 los influencers del dia que requieren vuestros oros y rezos


----------



## Pablem0s (14 Oct 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> La apoyo.
> 
> Sus ex compañeros son unos hijos de puta. Sin conocer qué les pasó, seguir con el grupo poniendo a otra a cantar (que, al final, es la imagen del grupo, la voz, el motivo por el que escuchas un grupo) es de ser bien hijo de puta.
> 
> ...



Suscribo todo lo dicho.

Esta chica entró en caída libre desde que sus "compañeros" le hicieron la cama y la cambiaron por un florero manejable. Hasta entonces no se conocía un sólo escándalo público en su haber.




Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Es evidente que el éxito del grupo no era causa de la fulana esta puesto que *el grupo ha seguido funcionando sin ella*. Si se marcha el batería también hay que cambiarle el nombre al grupo? Pues es exactamente lo mismo. O sea que según tú ella se levanta un día y se siente diva para dejar tirado a su grupo y el grupo se tiene que disolver en solidaridad con ella?



Va a ser que no.

Un grupo que copaba las listas de éxitos y de ventas nacionales ha pasado a la mayor de las irrelevancias desde el cambio de vocalista. Dime un sólo éxito de la banda que lo haya petado al nivel de los infinitos singles del grupo cuando estaba Amaia.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (14 Oct 2022)

Cayó alguna pajichuela en mi juventú


----------



## PRIDEBOWL (14 Oct 2022)

Siguiendo los pasos de otra tarada premium, Sinead O'connor.


----------



## vagodesigner (14 Oct 2022)

Algún tripi que se torció o simplemente la depresión. Lleva tiempo haciendo cosas raras tipo la B.Spears.


----------



## BogadeAriete (14 Oct 2022)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1227217



Creo que lo mas piadoso es un coupe de grace headshoot.... dejará de sufrir.


----------



## BogadeAriete (14 Oct 2022)

vagodesigner dijo:


> Algún tripi que se torció o simplemente la depresión. Lleva tiempo haciendo cosas raras tipo la B.Spears.



Vasca Borrachuza y con problemas mentales. Cierren hilo.
Bueno no, lo mismo la parca se la lleva en breve, flotando en la ria de Bilbao o algo, y empieza el carrusel de falsos DEPs.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Oct 2022)

Defensa fabrica 2,3 millones de dosis de yodo contra la radiación nuclear


El Ministerio de Defensa, en sus laboratorios militares, está produciendo 2,3 millones de comprimidos de yodo anti radiación para Interior.




okdiario.com











14/10/2022 06:51 Actualizado: 14/10/2022 12:29 

El Ministerio de Defensa, a través de su *Centro Militar de Farmacia de la Defensa* (Cemilfardef), está produciendo un lote de *2,3 millones de comprimidos* de yoduro potásico (IK) para su uso ante emergencias de tipo nuclear. Esta sustancia, al ser ingerida a tiempo, permite que el cuerpo humano no absorba el *yodo radiactivo* resultante de un accidente o una detonación nuclear. El encargo lo ha hecho el Ministerio del Interior e irá destinado a los almacenes de* Protección Civil, *encargado de su custodia y reparto. Son los mismos comprimidos de los que están haciendo acopio otros países ante la amenaza nuclear de la Rusia de *Vladímir Putin*. Una amenaza que tampoco descarta Defensa.​
Los lotes deben ser entregados, según la documentación del convenio entre Interior y Defensa,* a lo largo de 2023.* Durante este 2022, los farmacéuticos militares están procediendo a retirar todas las partidas de yoduro potásico caducado que hay almacenadas en la reserva central y en almacenes secundarios.


----------



## Guapito_Sanchez (14 Oct 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Joder, eso ya no es normal, eso es el muro de Adriano



 el de las lamentaciones también le pega


----------



## Quantrell (14 Oct 2022)

Oye, que miedo...


----------



## Charlie Manson Guevara (14 Oct 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Joder, eso ya no es normal, eso es el muro de Adriano



La Gran Muralla China, más bien.


----------



## Manufacturer (14 Oct 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> Defensa fabrica 2,3 millones de dosis de yodo contra la radiación nuclear
> 
> 
> El Ministerio de Defensa, en sus laboratorios militares, está produciendo 2,3 millones de comprimidos de yodo anti radiación para Interior.
> ...



Menudos HDLGP, vamos a poder elegir entre morir radiados, o meternos la mierda de yodo grafenado y ARNmizado que nos den para salvarnos.


----------



## Guapito_Sanchez (14 Oct 2022)

Pues fíjate que esto me suena a que se ha hecho burbujo-negacionista y está delirando un poco por la falta de hábito


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Oct 2022)

Manufacturer dijo:


> Menudos HDLGP, vamos a poder elegir entre morir radiados, o meternos la mierda de yodo grafenado y ARNmizado que nos den para salvarnos.


----------



## danilovix (14 Oct 2022)

Es forera seguro, dos años leyendo burbuja tienen consecuencias


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Oct 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Oct 2022)

DICHO DE OTRA FORMA

el sistema borregomatrix te lo da todo mascadito mientras le sigues el rollo

y seas un borrego votontazo con o sin vacunar . que va haciendo lo que le vasn diciendo excepto alguna rebeldia sistemica menor

SEGUNDO EXACTO











​


----------



## LionelMemphis (14 Oct 2022)

Casi 50 palos y encima vasca que cojones esperabais ?? Bastante que no sale de algún agujero en la roca o algo así.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (14 Oct 2022)

A las mujeres se les nota el paso del tiempo en el cuello y en los brazos, pero a este bicho se le nota en todo el cuerpo, parece que tiene 60 años, increible, yo creo que es el alcohol.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (14 Oct 2022)

Muro de Tromp + Pazuzú castiga N veces


----------



## mxmanu (14 Oct 2022)

Siempre ha sido fea y gorda, yo la sigo viendo igual. Además que me importa una mierda.


----------



## Tercios (14 Oct 2022)

+ Faiser


----------



## Murnau (14 Oct 2022)

A esta en el instituto la llamábamos la gorda de Van Goh, o la foca de Van Goh. No me podría importar más una mierda.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Oct 2022)

VAIS A MORIR TODOS

EL SISTEMA NO CUIDA A LOS SUYOS

Y VOSOTROS SOIS TODOS SITEMICOS

VAIS A MORIR ASI​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Oct 2022)

Britney Spears
serving evil
Interesting ( EN EL PASADO )


t.me/Patrick17HenryV9/6828

video Sep 2 at 01:55









D & Frenz


Deez frenz




t.me


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Oct 2022)

tambien han salido Britney Spears
con el documental LA PRINCESA ESCLAVA | Slave Princess









Slave Princess - The Film


Slave Princess is a story about freedom, unity and organized crime.




www.slaveprincess.com




que edulcora un 90% lo que podria contar de verdad





PARISH HILTON
SIENDO BASTANTE EXPLICITIA PERO PERO TAMBIEN NO DESPROGRAMADA DEL TODO ..



Alexandra Gucci Zarini
, heredera de la casa GUCCI, presenta una denuncia en California por los abusos sexuales sufridos cuando era niña"(...)




* Ellen UM Caroline * @EllenCaroline

 "Alexandra Gucci Zarini, heiress of the GUCCI house, files a complaint in California for sexual abuse suffered when she was a child"(...)



https://anonup.com/upload/videos/2022/10/IYcXEpZx1hzERUfd4F3l_09_88a2a8c4f1999eb563c4f6796f584f18_video_original.mp4


 
​


----------



## 121 (14 Oct 2022)

Está loca y tiene pinta de ser tóxica de narices. Esta termina suicidándose


----------



## Segismunda (14 Oct 2022)

Esperemos que sea una estrategia de marketing como cuando el meltdown de Britney Spears, pero pinta mal.


----------



## Fany Pelopaja (14 Oct 2022)

Pablem0s dijo:


> Suscribo todo lo dicho.
> 
> Esta chica entró en caída libre desde que sus "compañeros" le hicieron la cama y la cambiaron por un florero manejable. Hasta entonces no se conocía un sólo escándalo público en su haber.
> 
> ...



Ella pensó que era John Lennon y dejó el grupo.


----------



## adal86 (14 Oct 2022)

Pajirri dijo:


> una mujer normal x las mañanas, pasdo +40



Mi madre tiene 64 años y si la veo un día con esa cara la llevo a Urgencias


----------



## LuismarpIe (14 Oct 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> La apoyo.
> 
> Sus ex compañeros son unos hijos de puta. Sin conocer qué les pasó, seguir con el grupo poniendo a otra a cantar (que, al final, es la imagen del grupo, la voz, el motivo por el que escuchas un grupo) es de ser bien hijo de puta.
> 
> ...



La historia no fue así.

Amaia Montero comunicó al resto del grupo que lo dejaba justo el día que empezaban a grabar "a las cinco en el Astoria". Los dejó agarrados a la brocha y tuvieron que buscarse la vida.

Fue ella la que decidió que era mejor el 100% de algo que el 20% de la oreja de van gogh.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Oct 2022)

*Paris Hilton claims she was humiliated and abused as a teenager at Utah boarding school*

*Parish Hilton fisica y sexualmente abusada en un internado en UTAH durante su adolescencia *

* (donde la llevarian EXPRESAMENTE para eso ) la historia esta suaviaza x 10 y oculta los detalles reales *








Paris Hilton in tears as she describes being abused at boarding school


Paris Hilton has tearfully described how she was humiliated and abused as a teenager during a “traumatising” period at boarding school.




www.standard.co.uk


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Oct 2022)

ANTONIO SANCHEZ Y BIDEN

Y LA DEL VESTIDO ROSA ES CHANEL DE EUROVISION




















​


----------



## yixikh (14 Oct 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Oct 2022)

*PRATICAMENTE TODOS LOS FAMOSOS PARTICIPAN EN RITUALES DE ABUSO SEXUAL Y TODO TIPO DE HUMILLACIONES PARA DEJARLOS TREPAR*
*O PEOR
DESDE NIÑOS.
*




*
⚒ULTRA NUCLEAR MAGA PATRIOT LUIS M.⚒ * @Luisjr40


In Paris’s own words.








⚒️ULTRA NUCLEAR MAGA PATRIOT LUIS M.⚒️


In Paris’s own words.




anonup.com



 
   

​


----------



## PiO13 (14 Oct 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Ay dio mio!!!!!



MUERETE


----------



## AmericanSamoa (14 Oct 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Es evidente que el éxito del grupo no era causa de la fulana esta puesto que el grupo ha seguido funcionando sin ella. Si se marcha el batería también hay que cambiarle el nombre al grupo? Pues es exactamente lo mismo. O sea que según tú ella se levanta un día y se siente diva para dejar tirado a su grupo y el grupo se tiene que disolver en solidaridad con ella?



Ah, ¿sí? ¿Acaso tú sabría decirme el nombre del batería sin buscarlo previamente?

El trabajo del grupo es ELLA. ¿Te jode? Bailas. ELLA puso el 70% del motivo por el que tuvo éxito. A los músicos los puedes reemplazar sin que nadie se entere. Nunca a los cantantes. Parece que en tu vida prestaste la menor atención al mundo musical o, simplemente, quieres llevar la contraria.

El trabajo es de Amaia Montero.


Switch_46 dijo:


> En ningún momento a ella le dijeron que se largase. Fue ella solita quien tomó la decisión de hacerse solista. De bastidores para dentro desconozco toda la historia, pero del telón hacia adelante, es ella la que los abandonó y es obvio que el grupo se tiene que buscar las habichuelas. Que luego su decisión no haya salido como quería es otro tema, pero que se buscó ella sola su ruina seguro. Y por lógica no va a volver con el rabo entre las piernas donde el grupo a pedir que la readmitan, porque el grupo ya pasó página con ella, y para mejor todo hay que decirlo.



El grupo nunca "pasó página", porque nunca volvieron a ser lo mismo ni a causar el mismo furor sin Amaia Montero.

¿Tanto costaba armar un grupo con un nombre nuevo? ¿Por qué crees que siguen viviendo del trabajo que ella promocionó? Porque son unos trepas. Y la nueva es doblemente una trepa.

Nunca cambiaron "para mejor" porque la petarda que contrataron jamás logró nada. Ella está viviendo del trabajo de Amaia. Menos chorradas


Soundblaster dijo:


> Discrepo intensamente, en este caso el grupo eran los 3 musicos no vocalistas, los arreglos, los sonidos, el estilo.
> 
> el grupo ya estaba conformado antes de pillarla a ella de vocalista y sigue sonando igual con otra vocalista.
> 
> llorón.



Mentira. Dime qué disco sacaron antes de que entrase Amaia. Empieza. Venga.

Y, sobre todo, dime cuánto vendieron antes de que entrase ella. Te espero.


----------



## jorobachov (14 Oct 2022)

Puede formar un buen dueto con Piluka Vázquez G0mar1z


----------



## Abrojo (14 Oct 2022)

> *fabriherrera*
> 
> Estabas esperando con la carita empapada que llegaran con rosas?
> 8 h
> 5 Me gusta


----------



## Soundblaster (14 Oct 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Ah, ¿sí? ¿Acaso tú sabría decirme el nombre del batería sin buscarlo previamente?
> 
> El trabajo del grupo es ELLA. ¿Te jode? Bailas. ELLA puso el 70% del motivo por el que tuvo éxito. A los músicos los puedes reemplazar sin que nadie se entere. Nunca a los cantantes. Parece que en tu vida prestaste la menor atención al mundo musical o, simplemente, quieres llevar la contraria.
> 
> ...



Vamos, que en tu realidad pesetera, solo cuenta el dinero y si antes no habia ventas, o disco, significa que no existia, grupo ni talento creativo, ni maquetas ni versiones.

La montero que era carnicera, enseño a tocar a los otros 3. Es más, la oreja que le faltaba a van gogh, fue ella quien se la cortó. XD


----------



## Nax69 (14 Oct 2022)

Pues la Charo de siempre pero despeinada. Si de siempre ha sido una gorda.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (14 Oct 2022)

Es la musa derroida del foro


----------



## eljusticiero (14 Oct 2022)

biba ecuador dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1227247
> Ver archivo adjunto 1227248



Parece la cabeza vudú de monkey island.


----------



## Play_91 (14 Oct 2022)

Es Milito gilipollas


----------



## asebuche (14 Oct 2022)

Pues yo la encuentro guapa, para ser vasca


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Oct 2022)

3.6K viewsNate Burruano


 EL TEMA DE HOY YA NO ES EL BREAK DOWN DE AMAIA MONTERO
DE LA OREJA DE VAN GOGH
SI NO LOS BREAK DOWN Y ASESINATOS EN CANTANTES Y FAMOSOS

*Lincoln Park is NOT just the band name — it’s an old military base that was visited by pedo john podesta, in Calgary AB.*
Canada is a DS hub & globalist playground — under the Lizard Queen’s control. Military Bases like DUMBS (Deep Underground Military Bases) — MK Ultra experiments & much more darker events.









Podesta was Killary’s campaign manager — connected to Comet Ping Pong, in DC (Pizzagate). *Podesta was also a Rockefallar — his biological son, Chester Bennington — who was in the band LINKIN PARK. *There’s many references to Chester & Linkin/Lincoln Park. Chester committed suicide by red scarf on doorknob — a traditional Clinton suicides.

*Chester, Avicii, Anthony Bourdain & Chris Cornell ALL committed the same style suicide while working on a documentary called THE SILENT CHILDREN — about global elite pedophilia & child trafficking.*​

3.6K viewsNate Burruano, 04:53


----------



## Furymundo (14 Oct 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no entiendo de eso


----------



## AmericanSamoa (14 Oct 2022)

Soundblaster dijo:


> Vamos, que en tu realidad pesetera, solo cuenta el dinero y si antes no habia ventas, o disco, significa que no existia, grupo ni talento creativo, ni maquetas ni versiones.
> 
> La montero que era carnicera, enseño a tocar a los otros 3. Es más, la oreja que le faltaba a van gogh, fue ella quien se la cortó. XD



¿Viste? Te hacen un par de preguntitas y ya no sabes por dónde salir.

La de gilipolleces que llego a leer sólo para llevar la contraria. Si no quieres admitir que Amaia levantó el grupo no estás obligado. Pero si vas a cuestionar memeces, atente a que te dejen en ridículo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Oct 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> no entiendo de eso



NADA SIEMPLEMENTE QUE TIENE PRECARGADO LA BASE DE DATOS DE GEMATRIX POR " LA OREJA DE VAN GOGH AMAIA MONTERO"

Y SALE LO QUE QUIERAS

PERO ESE ERA PERTINENTE

_" ESCRITORES LLENOS DE ODIO ( CONTRA) MARIA MAGDALENA"_

QUE VIENE A SER EL HILO CONDUCTOR DEL HILO

EL ODIO Y EL RESENTIMIENTO CONTRA LA FIGURA FEMENINA ( DEL DIA ) SOBRE TODO EL ARQUETIPO DE " FEMENINO" QUE NO ENCAJA EN EL SISTEMA O LO RECHAZA ( SALIENDOSE DEL GRUPO DE MUSICA )

" CHARO", "PUTA" , "ENMURADA", "BORACHA DROGADICTA" "FRACASADA ", "LOCA "

ODIO INCEL RANDOM NWO​


----------



## pandillero (14 Oct 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> La apoyo.
> 
> Sus ex compañeros son unos hijos de puta. Sin conocer qué les pasó, seguir con el grupo poniendo a otra a cantar (que, al final, es la imagen del grupo, la voz, el motivo por el que escuchas un grupo) es de ser bien hijo de puta.
> 
> ...





Pablo Benegas.

Ella y sus compañeros se hubieran comido lo que comió clavijo, si este pánfilo no fuera hijo de quien es.


----------



## Soundblaster (14 Oct 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> ¿Viste? Te hacen un par de preguntitas y ya no sabes por dónde salir.
> 
> La de gilipolleces que llego a leer sólo para llevar la contraria. Si no quieres admitir que Amaia levantó el grupo no estás obligado. Pero si vas a cuestionar memeces, atente a que te dejen en ridículo.



Es que no estoy de acuerdo para nada con tu criterio judiopesetero, y como lo argumentas desde los sentimientos en vez desde la objetividad no hay dialogo alguno.

Para todo lo demas: si crees que existe delito por apropiacion industrial, de copyright, de derechos o de imagen, proponle a la señora montero financiar la denuncia y os repartiis las ganancias.


----------



## LangostaPaco (14 Oct 2022)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1227217



Esta no se ha estrellado contra el muro, el muro se ha estrellado contra ella


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Oct 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1227710
> 
> Pablo Benegas.
> 
> Ella y sus compañeros se hubieran comido lo que comió clavijo, si este pánfilo no fuera hijo de quien es.




siempre habia escuchado algo asi, pero como me interesaba mucho el grupo no me informe mas

¿de quiene es hijo?


----------



## Captain Julius (14 Oct 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> Esa alma.



Ese alma.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (14 Oct 2022)

Soundblaster dijo:


> Es que no estoy de acuerdo para nada con tu criterio judiopesetero, y como lo argumentas desde los sentimientos en vez desde la objetividad no hay dialogo alguno.
> 
> Para todo lo demas: si crees que existe delito por apropiacion industrial, de copyright, de derechos o de imagen, proponle a la señora montero financiar la denuncia y os repartiis las ganancias.



Si no tienes que estar de acuerdo. La realidad es la que es y llevas un rato queriendo encajarla en tu fantasía de que el grupo era algo sin Amaia Montero. Vamos: el nivel del ridículo que os leo a algunos para sostener determinadas chorradas es delirante.

Puedes seguir, ¿eh? Puedes, incluso, inventar que este hilo llevaría DIECIOCHO PÁGINAS hablando del tema porque el batería es archiconocido o por la gran personalidad de la tipa esa que contrataron.

Tú di que sí.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Oct 2022)

*PERO ENTONCES QUIEN ES ?*



pandillero dijo:


> Pablo Benegas.
> 
> 
> Ella y sus compañeros se hubieran comido lo que comió clavijo, si este pánfilo no fuera hijo de quien es.



YO SI QUE HABIA ESCUCHADO ESO. QUE ERA UN BANDA TOTLAMENTE PRE FABRICADA 
ESTILO 
EL CANTO DEL LOCO 
LINKIN PARK 
O TANTAS OTRAS
QUE SE HACEN PARA EL HIJO DE ALGUIEN IMPORANTE O MEDIO IMPORTANTE EN ESE MOMENTO
( MERITOS LUEGO QUE TENGAN APARTE, QUE NO TIENEN POR QUE SER MALOS GRUPOS )=


----------



## Otrasvidas (14 Oct 2022)

Problemas mentales serios.


----------



## pepinox (14 Oct 2022)

Los problemas de las mujeres no son mis problemas.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Oct 2022)

ACABARAMOS






Pablo Benegas, arropado por sus compañeros de la música en el funeral de su padre


Gente como Amaia Montero, Álex Ubago y el resto de La Oreja de Van Gogh arroparon al guitarrista




www.lecturas.com





​


----------



## Punkercin (14 Oct 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Que alguien ponga el melafo, que yo no me atrevo



Ya lo pongo yo pero me debes una CABRON
MELAFO


----------



## pandillero (14 Oct 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> siempre habia escuchado algo asi, pero como me interesaba mucho el grupo no me informe mas
> 
> ¿de quiene es hijo?



Del oscuro Jose María Benegas alias Txiki.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Oct 2022)

Amaia Montero apoya a Pablo Benegas en el entierro de su padre


Sus diferencias irreconciliables con Pablo Benegas, guitarrista y compositor de La oreja de Van Gogh, provocaron la salida de Amaia Montero del grupo musical. Ahora, ocho años después, han enterrado el hacha de guerra y la cantante le ha brindado su apoyo en el entierro de su padre, Txiki Benegas.



informalia.eleconomista.es


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Oct 2022)

* Pablo Benegas, arropado por sus compañeros de la música en el funeral de su padre

*
* Amaia Montero, Álex Ubago, el resto de La Oreja de Van Gogh*





* Pedro Sánchez*
El líder del PSOE le hace un gesto de cariño al hijo de Txiki​






Pablo Benegas, arropado por sus compañeros de la música en el funeral de su padre


Gente como Amaia Montero, Álex Ubago y el resto de La Oreja de Van Gogh arroparon al guitarrista




www.lecturas.com


----------



## pandillero (14 Oct 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> Amaia Montero apoya a Pablo Benegas en el entierro de su padre
> 
> 
> Sus diferencias irreconciliables con Pablo Benegas, guitarrista y compositor de La oreja de Van Gogh, provocaron la salida de Amaia Montero del grupo musical. Ahora, ocho años después, han enterrado el hacha de guerra y la cantante le ha brindado su apoyo en el entierro de su padre, Txiki Benegas.
> ...



Por cierto y ya que estamos, José María Benegas *Haddad, *hijo de la etnia hebrea, como tantos ministros de Felipe Gonzalez.


----------



## Soundblaster (14 Oct 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Si no tienes que estar de acuerdo. La realidad es la que es y llevas un rato queriendo encajarla en tu fantasía de que el grupo era algo sin Amaia Montero. Vamos: el nivel del ridículo que os leo a algunos para sostener determinadas chorradas es delirante.
> 
> Puedes seguir, ¿eh? Puedes, incluso, inventar que este hilo llevaría DIECIOCHO PÁGINAS hablando del tema porque el batería es archiconocido o por la gran personalidad de la tipa esa que contrataron.
> 
> Tú di que sí.



La realidad pese a que ti no te guste es:

Que los instrumentistas conformaron el grupo.
Que la vocalista fue incorporada la última.
Que la vocalista se fue por su propio pie del grupo.
Que el grupo mantiene el nombre.
Que la mayor parte de integrantes siguene en el grupo.
Que el grupo sigue funcionando con una vocalista nueva.
Que muchos temas fueron re-grabados con la vocalista nueva.

Lo que aqui te guste o no, ya es cosa tuya.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Oct 2022)

* Según los rumores Amaia abadonó el grupo por su mala relación 

con el guitarrista y compositor Pablo Benegas. 

 (El hijo del politico de la PSOE Jose Maria BENEGAS HaddadI ) de ascendencia Judia*






Carlos Alvarez / Getty Images / BuzzFeed








Amaia Montero ha compartido un tuit de La Oreja de Van Gogh así que creo que van a volver


La esperanza dice "quieta, hoy quizás sí..."




www.buzzfeed.com


----------



## Javiser (14 Oct 2022)

Eso no es un muro normal, es el muro de hielo del norte protegido por la guardia de la noche


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Oct 2022)

_







pandillero dijo:


> Por cierto y ya que estamos, José María Benegas *Haddad, *hijo de la etnia hebrea, como tantos ministros de Felipe Gonzalez.



UUUUUHHH LA ETNIA 



 Benegas *Haddad*




​


----------



## xagt (14 Oct 2022)

Está derroidisima.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (14 Oct 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1227710
> 
> Pablo Benegas.
> 
> Ella y sus compañeros se hubieran comido lo que comió clavijo, si este pánfilo no fuera hijo de quien es.



Cierren el hilo. Son los mecano de los 90... niños con pasta muy bien enchufados.


----------



## thermoshit15 (14 Oct 2022)

Ha reventado, ni dietas a base de acelga y lechuga evitan lo inevitable. La menopausia ha llegado arrasandolo TODO


----------



## loveisintheair (14 Oct 2022)

Yo creo que es su raza.
Tengo (tenía) una amiga muy parecida a esta -mi amiga más alta, más estilosa y más guapa- y también estaba como una puta cabra, ni siquiera sus hijos querían nada con ella.
Y aquí en el pueblo tiene que cambiar de amigos cada poco tiempo, porque en cuanto la gente descubre lo zumbada y lo peligrosa que es, pasan de ella. Y esta ni bebe en exceso ni se droga. Yo creo que tiene que ver con el matriarcado ese del que tanto presumen aunque les hunda la vida.


----------



## Rextor88 (14 Oct 2022)

Las drogas


----------



## DDT (14 Oct 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> Comparemos:



Hombre pues me gustaba más como cantaba la Amaia.


----------



## fachacine (14 Oct 2022)




----------



## Lord en el Centeno (14 Oct 2022)

No se puede andar subiendo y bajando barbaridades de peso a todas horas.

A eso añadele bebercio y drogas varias y tienes esto... un tia fofa con la cara que se le cae a cachos.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (14 Oct 2022)

Y todos son niños bien 
Miguel Bose hijo de actriz y torero.
Hombres G sobrino de director de cine.
Alaska hija de un cargo diplomatico....


----------



## AmericanSamoa (14 Oct 2022)

Soundblaster dijo:


> La realidad pese a que ti no te guste es:
> 
> Que los instrumentistas conformaron el grupo.
> Que la vocalista fue incorporada la última.
> ...



Y la realidad es, a pesar de todas esas chorradas que mencionas, que el grupo lo lideró ella en términos de imagen (que es lo único que importa en el mundo de la música comercial) y que estás en este hilo hablando de ella y no de la otra.

¿Viste? ¿A que jode cuando no puedes retorcer las cosas a tu gusto? ; )


----------



## Bye Felicia (14 Oct 2022)

Se dice DERROIDA


----------



## Soundblaster (14 Oct 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Y la realidad es, a pesar de todas esas chorradas que mencionas, que el grupo lo lideró ella en términos de imagen (que es lo único que importa en el mundo de la música comercial) y que estás en este hilo hablando de ella y no de la otra.
> 
> ¿Viste? ¿A que jode cuando no puedes retorcer las cosas a tu gusto? ; )



Ya que se te gusta quedar con tu opinion por encima mia disfrazandola de realidad lo que no pasa de su percepción subjetiva, pero no funciona.
Lo siento, *eso que catalogas como chorradas no es más que la realidad objetiva y cuantificable.*


----------



## AmericanSamoa (14 Oct 2022)

Soundblaster dijo:


> Ya que se te gusta quedar con tu opinion por encima mia disfrazandola de realidad lo que no pasa de su percepción subjetiva, pero no funciona.
> Lo siento, *eso que catalogas como chorradas no es más que la realidad objetiva y cuantificable.*



Cuantificable como que aún estoy esperando que me digas qué discos sacaron antes de que entrase ella y cuánto vendieron ; )

Venga, a rabiar, mongolo.


----------



## Soundblaster (14 Oct 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Cuantificable como que aún estoy esperando que me digas qué discos sacaron antes de que entrase ella y cuánto vendieron ; )
> 
> Venga, a rabiar, mongolo.



Te esta afectando el semen ajeno en el ano a la función neuronal, ya te respondi que el grupo estaba conformado por los tipos antes de tener vocalista femenina, en ningun caso hago mención a ganancias o discos editados, pero como, insisto, eres una rata pesetera para pagarte los vicios, solo entiendes de dinero.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (14 Oct 2022)

Entro en el quinto album de una formula ya bastante predecible.


----------



## pandillero (14 Oct 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Eso no es un muro normal, es el muro de hielo del norte protegido por la guardia de la noche



Es la puta Muralla China.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Oct 2022)

* Según los rumores Amaia abadonó el grupo por su mala relación 

con el guitarrista y compositor Pablo Benegas. *









Amaia Montero ha compartido un tuit de La Oreja de Van Gogh así que creo que van a volver


La esperanza dice "quieta, hoy quizás sí..."




www.buzzfeed.com


----------



## Astebal74 (14 Oct 2022)

Manufacturer dijo:


> Menudos HDLGP, vamos a poder elegir entre morir radiados, o meternos la mierda de yodo grafenado y ARNmizado que nos den para salvarnos.



Sascto. Esa maravilla de llodo que fabrica el misterio de defensa como esa maravilla de bakuna que promociona el misterio de sanidá
Po va a ser que me muero sin grafenar y sin llodar


----------



## pandillero (14 Oct 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


>



Le queda planchada, la boinuca.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (14 Oct 2022)

Soundblaster dijo:


> en ningun caso hago mención a ganancias o discos editados,



¿porque no los hay? ; )


----------



## Boston molestor (14 Oct 2022)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Creo que le pasa algo grave. Esta etiquetando a gente como la policia, pedro Sánchez.
> Esta subiendo las fotos 2 veces.



Pinta a encerrona en casa esnifando cosa mala y con los riñones al jerez; llega un punto en el que te pega el brote psicótico y empiezas a liarla por internet.

Pazuzu metiendo horas extras.


----------



## rascachapas (14 Oct 2022)

Enmurada < Derroida < Destruida < DEP


----------



## Abrojo (14 Oct 2022)

es el muro antártico de la Tierra Plana


----------



## pr0orz1337 (14 Oct 2022)

> Compositora ,cantante ,música *pero sobre todo LIBRE*











Amaia montero (@amaiamonterooficial) • Instagram photos and videos


321K Followers, 394 Following, 587 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Amaia montero (@amaiamonterooficial)




www.instagram.com





Lo que una entendía cuando era una chorti pizpi por "*LIBRE*" como derecho para polifollarse a voluntad,  la REALIDAD postMURO te enseña lo que significa "*SOLA*" como imposición para no encontrar compromiso ni por misericordia o piedad. 

Con ese murazo que gasta Amaia se puede jubilar y disolver al completo La Guardia de la Noche, no hay caminante blanco que se lo salte. 






​
Pues ahora gatos


----------



## pasabaporaqui (14 Oct 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> Sin olvidar que en este álbum se apropió de casi toda la portada:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1227429
> 
> Los otros cuatro apenas se ven.



Me recuerda a la parodia de Bon jovi






Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Oct 2022)

* Según los rumores Amaia abadonó el grupo por su mala relación 
con el guitarrista y compositor Pablo Benegas. *























Amaia Montero ha compartido un tuit de La Oreja de Van Gogh así que creo que van a volver


La esperanza dice "quieta, hoy quizás sí..."




www.buzzfeed.com







​
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jonny Favourite (14 Oct 2022)

Joder esta tía es la Norma Desmond de España. 

Aunque los zoomers no os lo creáis, hubo una época en la que esta tía era un cañón. 

Luego pasó de estrella a estrellada


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Oct 2022)

_*Britney Spears starting a Monday Firestorm. It's going to be Glorious.*_
*Not that innocent.

*

_*aqui el BREVE VIDEO 0:06*_
October 11
__

Britney Spears . La Ex Princesa Esclava acaba de postear en IG :
 una gran estrella de David ... y un "Opss i did it Again" - "not so Inocent " 

_









_






NO SE SI SERA EN APOYO A KAYNE WEST

PERO ENTIENDO QUE ES ASI

POR QUE SE ESTARIA LIANDO CON EL TEMA ALUBIO​


----------



## gdr100 (14 Oct 2022)

Hay veces que a Pazuzu se le va la mano. 

Pero en este caso se la han ido las dos manos, las patas y hasta la poya-serpiente.


----------



## Jevitronka (14 Oct 2022)

Vaya resacón


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Oct 2022)

ESTÁ PASANDO: Kanye West habla del enorme poder judío en EEUU, es baneado inmediatamente de redes sociales, bancos, medios judíos le condenan







www.burbuja.info




_Nigga ..._
_ Dile a esos ALUBIOS que han dicho que me amenaces.. que a mi nadie puede amenazarme 
o tratar de presionarme
ademas esto no es juego ... esto es la guerra._
_buscate algo que hacer_

 < | Kayne West | >

*NARANJAS AL QUITE *













__





Nigga ... dile a esos ALUBIOS que te han dicho que me amenaces.. que soy intocable y esto es la guerra. buscate algo que hacer <| Kayne West |>


Nigga ... Dile a esos ALUBIOS que han dicho que me amenaces.. que a mi nadie puede amenazarme o tratar de presionarme ademas esto no es juego ... esto es la guerra. buscate algo que hacer < | Kayne West | >...




www.burbuja.info





​


----------



## DDT (14 Oct 2022)

Edito. 
Prefiero a Iron Maiden, pero esta tía cantaba muy bien coño, y tenía chispa.


----------



## Mongolo471 (14 Oct 2022)

Parece un chihuahua


----------



## Kluster (15 Oct 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Otro adutescente que se da cuenta de que a sus 46 años no ha evolucionado y sigue con la vida que tenía a los 20 años. Cero hijos a sus 46 años y sin pareja, eso es lo que se llama FRACASO VITAL.



Pues yo he pasado de los 40, no tengo hijos ni pareja y estoy feliz como una lombriz. Además aparento menos edad de la que tengo.

Hay gente que tiene pareja + hijos + perros + casoplón con piscina + cash sano y se sienten desgraciados.

De todo hay en la viña del señor.


----------



## keler (15 Oct 2022)

Hoy estuve escuchando una canción suya con Dani Martín mientras follaba con mi brasileña, veinte años mas joves que yo. Tiene que ser una señal quizá debería de dejar la brasileña por vieja.


----------



## BigJoe (15 Oct 2022)

Me pregunto si LODVG no es el último gran grupo español, llenaestadios, canciones icónicas, conocidos en toda la hispanidad...

Amaia Montero no parece una persona mala pero si con inseguridades, y alucino con algun fanboy que escribe en el hilo, las canciones las escriben y componen ellos, no ella, ella confundió ser la cara del grupo con ser el grupo.

En el fondo me da bastante lástima porque no recuerdo un momento en su vida que no tuviera cambios de peso abruptos, rollos con sus compañeros o consumo de drogas.


----------



## Cachopo (15 Oct 2022)

Mortadelo11 dijo:


> Pero esta no apoyaba a no se qué banda armada...
> A lo mejor es que la han visitado fantasmas de...



Yo habia oido que era el grupo el que queria pagar el impuesto revolucionario


----------



## SOY (15 Oct 2022)

Hace años decía que uno de sus sueños era ser madre, pero hizo caso a los mass mierdas y tuvo perros en vez de niños. Parece ser que ahora se le han muerto los dos y se ha dado cuenta, de repente, que está cerca de los 50 y que lo de tener hijos está ya bastante complicado.








Amaia Montero: "Ser madre es uno de mis sueños"


Interpretará los temas de su nuevo disco, 'Si Dios quiere, yo también', en una gala contra el cáncer.




www.diezminutos.es




.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## jkaza (15 Oct 2022)

Ya no entra en el club de los 27




Se va a tener que conformar con entrar en el club del muro


----------



## LuismarpIe (15 Oct 2022)

Mortadelo11 dijo:


> Pero esta no apoyaba a no se qué banda armada...
> A lo mejor es que la han visitado fantasmas de...



Ni esta ni el grupo apoyaron jamás a ninguna banda. Es más, el guitarrista es hijo de Txiki Benegas, famoso miembro del PSE en los años de plomo de ETA. Ese ha visto a su padre mirar debajo del coche todas las mañanas durante años. Dudo que estuviera dispuesto a pagar.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Oct 2022)

En BURBUJA.INFO tenéis un concepto VICIADO de lo que es la LIBERTAD DE EXPRESIÓN


Libertad de expresión es expresar lo que la nomenclatura lleva en su agenda.




www.burbuja.info





MIENTRAS HABLEIS DE ROLLOS INCELS.... OS RECUERDO LO DE LAS DISTRACCIONES

*HOY EN DIA LA CENSURA EN LAS REDES SOCIALES " DARPA " *

*CONFIA MAS EN SATURAR TODO DE GILIPOLLECES CON CM s y REDES DE BOTS

PARA TAPAR TODO LO QUE NO QUIEREN QUE VEAMO*S 

Elon Musk
@elonmusk

Oct 11





Oct 11, 2022 · 11:19 PM UTC · Twitter for iPhone

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Oct 2022)

_








Borrell : "Esto es una tormenta perfecta": Líder de la UE advierte de que hay "CISNES NEGROS" por todas partes...


" Abrocharse los Cinturones " Alcyone 777 @Alcyone 1 hour ago In response Cowboy w2b to his Publication oPuedes abrocharte el cinturón O ALTERNATIVAMENTE hacer como un águila y volar por encima de las turbulencias...




www.burbuja.info











Elon’s ‘turbulance’ tweet today 
seems to tie to Q’s ‘Buckle up’ drop from 2 years ago today. Cowboy w2b​


----------



## Iohannes (15 Oct 2022)

Tenía carapan y gen palomita. Ya no, cosas del alcohol.

Vaya puto coñazo de años de instituto me dió con su voz de pánfila y esas letras ñoñas, joder que tabarra, la madre que la parió... Karma strikes again, como con Whitney Houston. Ya sólo queda la nariguda de Celine Dion.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (15 Oct 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Edito.
> Prefiero a Iron Maiden, pero esta tía cantaba muy bien coño, y tenía chispa.



Y un polvazo( o varios). En su momento álgido este grupo fue de los más importantes de España y buena culpa de ello la tenía Amaia.


----------



## Abrojo (15 Oct 2022)

De su Instagram:



> Amaia montero
> Compositora ,cantante ,música pero sobre todo LIBRE...algunos me llaman “la reina del pop”









¿qué "algunos"?


----------



## Cuenta cuento (15 Oct 2022)

¿Tiene sida?


----------



## honk (15 Oct 2022)

¿La han invitado a participar en masterchef? creo que sería nutritivo verla cocinar


----------



## Kubatronik (15 Oct 2022)

droga a tutti y mala vida, unido a génetica + muro charil garantizado, no da esperanza de buen resultado


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Oct 2022)

honk dijo:


> ¿La han invitado a participar en masterchef? creo que sería nutritivo verla cocinar



fuentes policiales han confirmado a este medio que no se han encontrado restos de alguna sustancia o pastilla con las que la actriz pudiera haberse quitado la vida en las horas previas. Verónica Forqué *no dejó ninguna nota de despedida*. 









La autopsia de Verónica Forqué confirma que murió por asfixia mecánica del cuello


Verónica Forqué murió por asfixia mecánica del cuello por ahorcadura. Así lo ha confirmado la autopsia efectuada hoy al cadáver de la actriz, que ay




www.telecinco.es





*autopsia Forque ..*

*FORQUE DIDNT KILL HERSELF*

*O MUERTE POF DEPRESION POR VACUNA PFIZER O LIQUIDACION RARA*






​


----------



## opilano (15 Oct 2022)

cuartosinascensor dijo:


> 46 años....ufffff, flipante
> Todavía está en edad de ser madre.



Primeriza, además.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (15 Oct 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Que alguien ponga el melafó, que yo no me atrevo



No mientas, en peores plazas hemos toreado


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (15 Oct 2022)

Jajaja, en pocos callejones oscuris a las tres de la mañana has estado tú


----------



## Supremacía (15 Oct 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> De su Instagram:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tal vez es por esta canción (el video siempre me ha dado bastante grima, dicho sea de paso):


----------



## Supremacía (15 Oct 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Me recuerda a la parodia de Bon jovi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es como el dúo o grupo Amaral, que lleva de nombre el apellido de la vocalista.


----------



## El octavo pasajero (15 Oct 2022)

4 horas después de ser mordida por un zombie.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (15 Oct 2022)

*EXTREME DERROITION.*


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (15 Oct 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1227311



ES UN AVISO. TAPIAD LAS VENTANAS Y QUE NO SE QUEDE SOLA.


----------



## jkaza (15 Oct 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> De su Instagram:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le falló el corrector, quiso decir del *POOP*









Amaia Montero envía dos 'cacas' al hotel de 5 estrellas donde se alojaba en Biarritz


La cantante asegura que le hicieron "sentir como una absoluta y verdadera mierda, como una caca"




www.noticiasdegipuzkoa.eus


----------



## Soundblaster (15 Oct 2022)

ya se que tengo un post en otro con un meme parecido, pero es que no puedo evitarlo, XD


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (15 Oct 2022)

MAXIMUM PERTURBATION

hace playback de sí misma, para que no se note mucho que ya ha perdido toda su voz de grácil jovencilla con olor a coco y vaninilla


----------



## Esflinter (15 Oct 2022)

Hermenauta dijo:


> Juguete roto.
> Ejemplo grafico.



Se llama envejecer


----------



## Frysby (15 Oct 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Que alguien ponga el melafó, que yo no me atrevo



Ufff hoy no. Mejor mañana


----------



## corolaria (15 Oct 2022)

Había leído *Montero, destituida*.

Bueno, otra vez será.


¿Y quién no ha pasado una mala época donde sólo eres tu sombra?
Probe mujer, hay miles de hijasdeputa públicas y conocidas que merecen mil veces más escarnio que el de este jilo de mierda.

Y que conste que a mí la Oreja, la Amaia y su música ñoña siempre me la han sudado.


----------



## JKL-2 (15 Oct 2022)

Todo lo derroída que se ve, sí. 

Pero esa misma, en la siguiente foto del insta, se "reconstruye" a base de maquillaje, pelucas, extensiones... y sube alguna fotito retocada favorecedora y le salen babosos y miles de likes por doquier.


----------



## Mis Alaska (15 Oct 2022)

Se está marcando un Angel Martin, que sufrió un ataque psicótico y tuvo que ser ingresado en un centro.


----------



## BeninExpress (15 Oct 2022)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1227217



Diossssss. Buscas la definición de derroición en el diccionario y te sale directamente la foto de Amaia Montero.

Que alguien le pegue una descarga con un palo de esos que se emplean con los cochinos y acabe con su sufrimiento ya.

Si eso es a los 44 lo que le espera a partir de los 50 es el puto muro de Invernalia..


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (15 Oct 2022)

Los problemas de las charos no son mis problemas.


----------



## OvEr0n (15 Oct 2022)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Se está marcando un Angel Martin, que sufrió un ataque psicótico y tuvo que ser ingresado en un centro.



Se llama colmar el vaso de la farlopa.


----------



## sikBCN (15 Oct 2022)

Nunca fue guapa, sino chica joven normal, pero tiene una gran voz.


----------



## napobalo (15 Oct 2022)

Foki foki


----------



## Y 32 MÁS (15 Oct 2022)

sikBCN dijo:


> Nunca fue guapa, sino chica joven normal, pero tiene una gran voz.





Tenía, ahora se le ha puesto voz cazallera de tantos excesos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (15 Oct 2022)

Hay cosas que no son necesarias de explicar. Tómate tu medicación y recapacita.


----------



## Mis Alaska (15 Oct 2022)

OvEr0n dijo:


> Se llama colmar el vaso de la farlopa.



Xacto, pero todos te dirán que 'es una mala racha', ninguno reconocerá que las drogas ayudaron a ello.


----------



## perfectohijoputa (15 Oct 2022)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1227217



Puta bida como eh



Tenía su puntito, a veces.


----------



## LuismarpIe (15 Oct 2022)

No la culpo. Llego a tener yo el éxito de esa tía a la edad que lo tuvo y acabo seco a los 27, como todos los grandes.

Los del servicio de limpieza me encontrarían ahogado en mi vómito en la suite presidencial de un hotel de lujo, rodeado de un equipo de go-gos inconscientes, dos mariachis, un burro, un juego completo de anal intruder con el motor quemado, la mesa que parece que hemos estado haciendo crepes entre todos, la tele en la piscina 20 plantas más abajo y todo el servicio del hotel hasta los cojones de mis gilipolleces.

Bastante bien le ha ido.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (15 Oct 2022)

Está muy envejecida drogas y kakuna? Somos casi de la misma quinta y yo no tengo ese aspecto , yo no me kakuno ni me Drogo, comparad.


----------



## The Replicant (15 Oct 2022)

cambiar el título del hilo

se dice derroida

taluecs


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (15 Oct 2022)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1227217




"*Creo* que le pasa algo"


Un lince

taluec


----------



## Jake el perro (15 Oct 2022)

La semana Van Gogh en El Corte Inglés


----------



## ApartapeloS (15 Oct 2022)

Todo esto nos enseña que Julio Iglesias es el puto amo


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (15 Oct 2022)

ApartapeloS dijo:


> Todo esto nos enseña que Julio Iglesias es el puto amo



Todo esto nos enseña que "como dijo aquel genio, esta vida es un sueño", sólo una ilusión


----------



## Vanatico (15 Oct 2022)

Tambien se llama: llamar la atencion como sea.


----------



## LuismarpIe (15 Oct 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Todo esto nos enseña que "como dijo aquel genio, esta vida es un sueño", sólo una ilusión



Esa batería a la basura.


----------



## MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos (15 Oct 2022)

Está destruida


----------



## bubba_zanetti (15 Oct 2022)

algo le ha hecho crack ahí arriba

enlace tiktok


----------



## Epsilon69 (15 Oct 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> algo le ha hecho crack ahí arriba
> 
> enlace tiktok



Más bien el crack en los pulmones.


----------



## kakarot (15 Oct 2022)

Mejor construir las tetas de la Marsó.


----------



## Epsilon69 (15 Oct 2022)

La infanta Elena tampoco está pasando por un buen momento:


----------



## ApartapeloS (15 Oct 2022)

kakarot dijo:


> Mejor construir las tetas de la Marsó.



Y eso que tiene más años que la casa de campo


----------



## kakarot (15 Oct 2022)

ApartapeloS dijo:


> Y eso que tiene más años que la casa de campo



Cubana retro


----------



## Persea (15 Oct 2022)

kakarot dijo:


> Mejor construir las tetas de la Marsó.


----------



## kakarot (15 Oct 2022)

Persea dijo:


>


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Oct 2022)

* Según los rumores Amaia abadonó el grupo por su mala relación 

con el guitarrista y compositor Pablo Benegas. *









Amaia Montero ha compartido un tuit de La Oreja de Van Gogh así que creo que van a volver


La esperanza dice "quieta, hoy quizás sí..."




www.buzzfeed.com


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Oct 2022)

ha sido ANTONIO SANCHEZ 
LOS ALUBIOS
Y LA PSOE

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON


----------



## Jake el perro (16 Oct 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> La infanta Elena tampoco está pasando por un buen momento:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1228736



Me he reído


----------



## Murnau (16 Oct 2022)

Entro, veo que el hilo sigue aumentado de páginas, y añado un matiz diferente hasta ahora: me importa una polla la puta gorda esta hace 20 años, imagínate a día de hoy.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (16 Oct 2022)

@Jake el perro, por favor poner la pazuzu montero con chincheta en la primera pagina del hilo, tenemos que adorarla!


----------



## BigJoe (18 Oct 2022)

Tiene 46 años, el reloj biológico ya no da más de si y no tiene con quien engendrar. Y por cómo respnode a este asunto en las entrevistas, se ve que es un tema que le afecta, que dice haber superado (mezclando deseo con realidad) para luego volver al quid de la cuestión:


*Ahora, y después de todos los rumores que se han generado en relación con su estado de salud, esta conocida artista ha querido hablar sobre una de las espinitas que se le han quedado clavadas en el corazón: la maternidad.*

En una entrevista que concedió en el año 2019 para el medio argentino _Infobae,_ la cantante habló sobre algunos de los aspectos más íntimos de su vida.

*"La crisis de los 40 la he pasado. Hay gente que no, pero yo sí y la pasé. A mí me afecta, pero también es positivo porque una vez lo pasas te das cuenta de que eres joven, pero que realmente sabes mucho más que antes".

"Quiero ser mamá, pero no he encontrado el momento. Hasta ahora", aseguró ante este medio de comunicación internacional.*

"Es difícil encontrar una pareja hoy en día. Yo siempre estoy viajando de un lado para otro. Si me voy de gira es como si yo me fuera con él a su trabajo… Eso no me gusta. Yo tengo mi vida, digamos que soy independiente", apuntó a continuación.


----------



## Tubiegah (18 Oct 2022)

Yo tengo mi vida, soy independiente...
Pues nada, hija. Sigue a lo tuyo.


----------



## Edu.R (18 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Yo tengo mi vida, soy independiente...
> Pues nada, hija. Sigue a lo tuyo.



Quiero ser madre independiente, pero que un macho alfa me haga casito.

Está gente que solo exige sin dar... pues eso. Ni novi@ ni amig@s. Gatos y prozac.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (18 Oct 2022)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1227229



brv-tal


----------



## Barspin (18 Oct 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> Tiene 46 años, el reloj biológico ya no da más de si y no tiene con quien engendrar. Y por cómo respnode a este asunto en las entrevistas, se ve que es un tema que le afecta, que dice haber superado (mezclando deseo con realidad) para luego volver al quid de la cuestión:
> 
> 
> *Ahora, y después de todos los rumores que se han generado en relación con su estado de salud, esta conocida artista ha querido hablar sobre una de las espinitas que se le han quedado clavadas en el corazón: la maternidad.*
> ...




Pero buacadafat, que adopte o algo coño.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Oct 2022)

Campaña publicitaria, seguro que saca disco o alguna cosa.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (18 Oct 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> Tiene 46 años, el reloj biológico ya no da más de si y no tiene con quien engendrar. Y por cómo respnode a este asunto en las entrevistas, se ve que es un tema que le afecta, que dice haber superado (mezclando deseo con realidad) para luego volver al quid de la cuestión:
> 
> 
> *Ahora, y después de todos los rumores que se han generado en relación con su estado de salud, esta conocida artista ha querido hablar sobre una de las espinitas que se le han quedado clavadas en el corazón: la maternidad.*
> ...



A ver... el problema es... haces musica para crios, que ya esta pasada de moda, tu ya no eres una cria, tus seguidores originales ya estan a otras cosas, eres un producto anacronico... cada dia eres menos relevante y tus discos menos vendidos y mas insulsos porque ya es mas de lo mismo todo el tiempo... y pasar a la fase en la que estan tus seguidores implica una serie de tragarse orgullos bajar al planeta tierra etc.... y ... pasa esto.


----------



## CliffUnger2 (18 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Campaña publicitaria, seguro que saca disco o alguna cosa.



Mas bien veo los típicos reportajes de la vida de un famoso cuando muere.


----------



## visaman (18 Oct 2022)

*tanto pintxo con cerveza en la parte vieja no es bueno*


----------



## Jake el perro (18 Oct 2022)

"Las personas con las que he estado, han sido absolutamente leales y *tengo muchos exs* de los que soy muy amiga" confirmó, dejando muy claro que jamás ha dudado de sus novios, entre los que se encuentra el presentador de televisión Gonzalo Miró.

Carruselera premium


----------



## Maledicencia (18 Dic 2022)

Pobre mujer, espero que esté bien. ¿Por qué tanto miedo y rechazo a un proceso natural como el envejecimiento? Si aprendiéramos a aceptarlo en vez de luchar contra él seríamos más felices.


----------

